# Lamar Odom & Khloé Kardashian to marry?!?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Insiders tell E! News exclusively that Khloé Kardashian and her NBA star boyfriend Lamar Odom are already planning to tie the knot.
> 
> Odom, a forward for the L.A. Lakers, and Khloé recently have been "talking about rings," says a source close to the couple.
> 
> ...


http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b144853_sources_khlo233_kardashian_lamar_are.html


Oh dear god...I dont have a good feeling about this one...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

no lamar wrong sister!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The ugly Kardashian? Come on dude. Come on.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wasn't she just dating another NBA player?!?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

R-Star said:


> The ugly Kardashian? Come on dude. Come on.


Is there a non-ugly Kardashian?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> Is there a non-ugly Kardashian?


Yep. I would destroy Kim Kardashian. At least I used to think I would. Then I saw the guys she was dating, and I realized I would be far too self conscious about the size of my penis.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

They've known each other for how long?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess this seals it LO is a bad decision maker. lol Saw his baby moms she's a nicer looking chick than this chick.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Awwww hell noooo....you don't want Rasshad McCants & Dereck Wards sloppy seconds. :sour: :smackalot:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.examiner.com/x-426-Sports-Examiner~y2009m10d15-Khloe-Kardashian-gets-the-Lamar-treatment-during-prenup-negotiations



> Lamar is insisting that Khloe have no rights to his salary from the Lakers. He is said to have offered to give his new bride what amounts to a yearly allowance that won't change no matter how long the marriage lasts.
> 
> As most old-school gentleman do, he wants to support the Odom-Kardashian household and will do so in addition to Khloe's yearly stipend.


That a boy Lamar!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

lol. They are just talking about this now?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

a yearly stipend? so Lamar is tricking off on this broad? unbelievable. the sex can't be that good.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A yearly allowance...


----------

